

Hacker News Chrome Extension - adam_albrecht
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/geancnifhbkbjijfkcjjdnfemppmcjmk
I just finished up a simple Hacker News extension for Google Chrome. It allows you to view the front-page stories as well as submit your current tab. Let me know what you think and I'd like to hear your ideas for future updates.<p>The source code can be found here: http://github.com/adamalbrecht/hacker-news-for-chrome
======
adam_albrecht
I just finished up a simple Hacker News extension for Google Chrome. It allows
you to view the front-page stories as well as submit your current tab. Let me
know what you think and I'd like to hear your ideas for future updates.

The source code can be found here: <http://github.com/adamalbrecht/hacker-
news-for-chrome>

~~~
acangiano
Nice job. I find it particularly useful when I want to open up a bunch of
links I'm interested in without the need to right click.

~~~
sparky
Ctrl+Click (open in new tab) and Shift+Click (open in new window) work well
too, if I'm understanding you correctly. If not, my apologies :)

~~~
acangiano
You understood me correctly. However, ctrl+click still involves two input
devices. :)

~~~
dmnd
If you have a scroll wheel on your mouse, middle-click opens a link in a new
tab using only a single input device.

~~~
messel
The things you learn about peripherals here. I've been right click new tabbing
for years.

~~~
ximeng
You can set up laptop touchpads to have a middle-click zone for one tap
opening of new tabs too.

------
Timothee
One thing I could see useful is to get to comments for your current tab. Let's
say you're reading something and you would like to see if there's any
discussion around that on HN and if so, get to it. If not, get the option of
submitting it.

I also remember that there was a bookmarklet that was adding links for each
story to open a split window with the article on the left and the comments on
the right. I liked it, though I lost it and never really looked for it.

~~~
ananthrk
Regarding the split view, did you mean
<http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/splitview.html> ?

~~~
megamark16
I think what he's asking for (if I understand correctly) is a way for the
plugin to check the page I'm currently on, say it's a mixergy blog post or
something, and determine if that blog post has already been submitted to HN
and if there are any comments about it. That would be sweet, that way I'd know
right away without having to google search (site:news.ycombinator.com) for the
url, and if there' already a thread I can join in the discussion quickly.

~~~
pavs
To be more specific. Something like this; <http://www.reddit.com/tb/b9yyc>

------
rafd
Awesome! ...but passing on this for the sake of my productivity, for now.

~~~
vijaydev
second that :)

------
char
I'm really excited about this.

Also, the 'Submit Current Page' feature seriously just increased the chances
of me actually submitting things.

~~~
vijaydev
I use <http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>, but this looks good too!

~~~
rogermugs
i'm not sure you really understand what the extension does

~~~
mbrubeck
It does the exact same thing as the bookmarklet, as far as I can tell.

~~~
cj
The bookmarklet _only allows you to submit pages_.

This extension displays the top 15 HN stories, gives links to them, and also
gives a link to each of their comment pages.

~~~
mbrubeck
Yeah, I'm using it. I was replying specifically to the comments in this thread
about the "Submit Current Link" feature making it easier to post links. Sorry
for being unclear.

------
krainboltgreene
I would honestly get rid of the numbering and give each list item:

border-style-bottom: solid

~~~
adam_albrecht
I agree that the numbers are pretty useless, but I decided to keep them to
match the Hacker News theme. Maybe in the future, I'll add a second theme and
let you choose between them in the options. Thanks for your input.

------
pibefision
I love it!. Thanks!

